# IPSEC without custom kernel?



## minimike (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi there,

I'm implementing a new firewall and IPSEC gateway based on FreeBSD 8.4.  To get IPSEC working I've copied the GENERIC configuration and put the following lines inside:


```
options   IPSEC
options   IPSEC_DEBUG
options   IPSEC_NAT_T
device    crypto
```

like the FreeBSD Handbook has suggested me.

I've gotten successful my IPSEC tunnels up. But is it possible to load just modules only? Without compiling a new kernel. Because I like freebsd-update very much and I want to still use it without any hassle 

Cheers Darko


----------



## SirDice (Jul 3, 2013)

Unfortunately that doesn't work for options. With a device it's usually not a problem. So I'm afraid you're stuck with a custom kernel.


----------

